# Stay safe



## Grabsumbuds (Apr 25, 2012)

http://m.recordonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20120820/NEWS/120829985/-1/WAP&template=wapart


This is a shame heard it was a 23 year old with his brother not sure anything else as of yet


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*Electrician shocked at Newburgh waterfront*

By Doyle Murphy
August 20, 2012 - 12:37 PM
CITY OF NEWBURGH – An electrician was severely shocked while repairing a pair of lights where a Washingtonville couple was shocked just eight days before.
The man and another electrician, reportedly his brother, arrived about 10 a.m. on Monday at the Torches Marina on the north end of the water front to work on the lights, which are mounted at the edge of the dock. Newburgh Assistant Fire Chief Stephen Giacco said the power was off from the previous incident, and they switched it back on so they could search for the problem. 



~CS~


----------



## Grabsumbuds (Apr 25, 2012)

Sounding like this guy may have internal burns be careful out there everyone especially the youngins


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Grabsumbuds said:


> http://m.recordonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20120820/NEWS/120829985/-1/WAP&template=wapart
> 
> 
> This is a shame heard it was a 23 year old with his brother not sure anything else as of yet






> Giacco said the man wasn't breathing when fire crews arrived, but Mobile Life Support Services personnel had been able to resuscitate him. He went to St. Luke's and was expected to be flown to Westchester Medical Center. No further information about his condition was immediately available.
> Giacco and Yannone said all the power to the marina is now shut off and will stay that way until a complete inspection is made.


They should have done a full inspection The first time.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I guess he found it the hard way.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

the news is ********.. was he electrocuted or shocked? By the story, I assume he was electrocuted.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You know them little volt tics that everybody says are no good? Guess maybe the guy who got knocked on his ass was probably one of those experts.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> You know them little volt tics that everybody says are no good? Guess maybe the guy who got knocked on his ass was probably one of those experts.


Those little volt tics are junk...:whistling2:




But I use one all the time..:laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Those little volt tics are junk...:whistling2:
> 
> But I use one all the time..:laughing:


Same here. I use them but still test with my Wiggie anyway.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Thats not good, that is sad to here.
Where was his PPE ?
Where I work all Electrician Have AR & AED.
Hope all of you are up to date on you first aid.
And how many of you carrie A AED in your Service Truck?


----------

